# Air freshener



## so0unDy (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi, I am new here. My dad didn't knew air fresheners are bad for budgies and he used the air freshener in my room. He sprayed at 2 or 3 meters away of my budgies. I don't see any sign of being sick, but they only felt the smell of the air freshener, the air freshener wasn't in direct contact with them. Is the smell toxic for them? This happened yesterday, and my budgies are happy and singing <3


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

so0unDy said:


> Hi, I am new here. My dad didn't knew air fresheners are bad for budgies and he used the air freshener in my room. He sprayed at 2 or 3 meters away of my budgies. I don't see any sign of being sick, but they only felt the smell of the air freshener, the air freshener wasn't in direct contact with them. Is the smell toxic for them? This happened yesterday, and my budgies are happy and singing <3


Please make sure this does not continue or you could end up killing the birds. Anything that has an aerosol propellant in it is toxic to birds if enough is inhaled. Birds have very sensitive respiratory systems and things that do not bother us can be fatal to them. Good to know your birds are OK, would love to see pictures of them when you get a chance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

You are very fortunate the air freshener did not affect your budgies this time. However, using any sort of chemicals in the room with your birds is a danger to them. 
Birds respiratory systems are very delicate. Please make sure you read the information in the following link:

Dangers to Pet Birds

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Resource Directory*
*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

As mentioned, you're very fortunate that so far your budgies seem to be doing ok. Budgie lungs have a much higher efficiency than humans' and they are very susceptible to airborne particulates and chemicals as mentioned. 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources above. Please be sure to read through all the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Cheers 👋


----------

